# Game in Kent April 2012.



## welshjim22 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone up for a game during April in Kent.  I have a lot of leave that month so would fancy a game away from my normal course if anyone is interested.  Most of the masters are days off for me so only working around the wife and her shifts.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2012)

welshjim22 said:



			Anyone up for a game during April in Kent.  I have a lot of leave that month so would fancy a game away from my normal course if anyone is interested.  Most of the masters are days off for me so only working around the wife and her shifts.
		
Click to expand...


depending on when and where, I would be up for it


----------



## RichardC (Mar 10, 2012)

Date depending I may be up for this.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 10, 2012)

Count my in


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 10, 2012)

If it's north Kent and you need another one then give me a shout, I might be around for a game.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well i am free between 3-8th and 13th-16th.  Still waiting for wife to confirm if any are a real issue for her.  As for courses.  I normally play at homelands which is a very friendly but a little short 9 hole course in Ashford.  So looking for a 18 hole course at a reasonable price.  Pretty happy to travel up to about an hour maybe.  I do have a spare 2-Fore-1 golf voucher if that helps.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2012)

jim, i recently played austin lodge in ainsford, just by brands hatch. A nice course in the downs with big elevation changes that was in great condition.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 12, 2012)

I could make it too, guess I'm on the reserve list! 
I'd say Austin lodge too, some very interesting holes. Southern valley in gravesend is another interesting one but it's not as good a condition as AL.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 14, 2012)

I could be up for this as the Wife has a week off in April.  Has a date been set yet?

We could always sort out a mini meet at my gaff if the dates are good.....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			We could always sort out a mini meet at my gaff if the dates are good.....
		
Click to expand...



But I sold all my abseiling gear after the last meet there!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 14, 2012)

chrisd said:



			But I sold all my abseiling gear after the last meet there!
		
Click to expand...

You've got a new hip, haven't you?  That means you can walk up two hills at once, doesn't it?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			You've got a new hip, haven't you?  That means you can walk up two hills at once, doesn't it? 

Click to expand...


I am sure that it was your gaff that knackered the old ones!!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I am sure that it was your gaff that knackered the old ones!!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me!! I will never forget 36 holes there. Having got up at about 5am to make sure I got there and at about 6pm climbing that hill after the 18th, I thought I was going to collapse when I got up it.

Great day though. Would love to play there again, as I remember it being an excellent course, just a shame the greens had just been tined!!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 15, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Wouldn't surprise me!! I will never forget 36 holes there. Having got up at about 5am to make sure I got there and at about 6pm climbing that hill after the 18th, I thought I was going to collapse when I got up it.
		
Click to expand...

Whereas I used my electic trolley and felt fresh as a daisy coming up 18 for the second time. However, I can't have been that fresh because I roasted an 8 foot birdie putt way past the hole!  Think I still won though?!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Whereas I used my electic trolley and felt fresh as a daisy coming up 18 for the second time. However, I can't have been that fresh because I roasted an 8 foot birdie putt way past the hole!  Think I still won though?! 

Click to expand...

Yes I believe you did win.

Well I have a leccy trolley now so think I might struggle quite as much. Definitely need to do it again though at some point.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Whereas I used my electic trolley and felt fresh as a daisy coming up 18 for the second time. Think I still won though?! 

Click to expand...


One of my playing partners (Steve) took my spares trolley battery round in his pull trolley so i could switch when my 1st battery died ............... it never did , it lasted 36 holes, I felt really bad about that. I did "beat the pro" on the par 3 and I did have the pleasure of being stuck behind you, Bratty, for an entire day!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 15, 2012)

cant believe you old farts using ellecy trolleys before your time... yes bratty you bandit, the finger is pointing straight at you dear boy!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 15, 2012)

Alas, the week my Wife has off work (April 9-13) is the same week that my course is shut for maintenance! 

So, I'm happy to travel......


----------



## Steve79 (Mar 15, 2012)

chrisd said:



			One of my playing partners (Steve) took my spares trolley battery round in his pull trolley so i could switch when my 1st battery died ............... it never did , it lasted 36 holes, I felt really bad about that.!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you did....
Was a good day, are u not up for sorting out again AW?

Edit did not see your post AW no worries


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 15, 2012)

Seeing as theres so many of us interested, why dont we make aday of it and go somewhere as a mini society? I think Shooters Hill gc allow societies mid-week? Probably the best kept course ive ever played.


----------



## Pants (Mar 15, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			I think Shooters Hill gc allow societies mid-week? Probably the best kept course ive ever played.
		
Click to expand...

You ought to get out more :mmm::mmm:         

OK.  To be fair, I've only played it once and, yes, it was in good condition.  But, it's not on my list of "must play again" and I certainly wouldn't part with much wonga to play there again.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Are most people North Kent and surrounding areas?

Any course suggestions?

Thinking masters week and weekend 3-7th or 13th,14th or 16th April.


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not 100% sure if I'll be able to make it as my work commitments change on a daily basis (the downside to being self employed and working for Lettings agents) however, if you guys want a confidence boost I'd recommend playing Chelsfield Lakes, I went round the first 11 holes gross 3 over and ended with 39 points on the day, this was in a time when I was playing like a complete melon at my own club, a ridiculously easy golf course but in half decent condition....they do some good deals too.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 17, 2012)

Chelsfield is easy.  It's an old apple orchard and if you miss the fairway you simply look down the rows of trees to find your ball.
A nice course though with some nice views.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone consider the weald of Kent or Austin Lodge?

Interested

Welshjim22
chrisd?
RichardC?
Oddsocks?
swanny32?
Golfball_whackerguy?
Auburnwarrior?

Anyone else interested dates depending?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2012)

Just advise the dates, I like Weald of Kent but its a trek from me in Croydon.  Austin lodge are doing deals for Â£25 for 18 holes with a steak pie and chips after


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 18, 2012)

I had the steak pie last time I played there, very tasty!


Get a date confirmed and il make sure I can make it, the more notice I get the better


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd like to play on either Wednesday 11th or Friday 13th April please.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2012)

Can we ban belly putters from said event!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 18, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Can we ban belly putters from said event!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly.

Can we ban silly orange golf clubs as well? :blah:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 18, 2012)

Can do......


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2012)

My son has invited me to the Weald of Kent on Saturday with a group of his mates so I will be able to report on it next week.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Can we ban belly putters from said event!
		
Click to expand...


Only if we can ban all things orange!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 18, 2012)

chrisd said:



			My son has invited me to the Weald of Kent on Saturday with a group of his mates so I will be able to report on it next week.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we need a report on your son's mates!


----------



## Micky P (Mar 18, 2012)

room for a new guy 
the weald of kent is very nice do like to play there when i can.
i am south kent would like to come along as i am used to playing on my own. sounds like a good day out


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Micky P

I also live in Ashford and play on my own at least half the time so always welcome for a game mate.  member at Homelands at present.

Ok if we narrow the dates to 7th and 13th or 14th which days are easiest for you all i am assuming weekends are better?.  Probably best to keep two courses in mind in case one is busy now the weather is getting better.

I haven't seen anyone bar a pro use a belly putter so if u have one bring one i want to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 19, 2012)

13th is the only day out of those that I can do as I have a comp on 7th and my club has an open day on 14th.

Not fussed on a venue but "localish" would be great.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2012)

On weekdays Fridays are always a no no for me as I cant be off work


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 19, 2012)

So, shall we say Wednesday 11th April?  Once we've got the date nailed then we can sort out a venue.

We should all have 2fore1 vouchers as well.....


----------



## Micky P (Mar 19, 2012)

not sure on the date but when it is all sorted i hope to make it


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 20, 2012)

I can make the 11th, and I have atleast four 2for1's too


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds interesting... depending on dates I should be in too if you'll have me


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't make 11th or 12th but could do 3-8 or 9th if morning say 9 as on nights.


----------



## Micky P (Mar 21, 2012)

I also have 1 or 2   2for1 can take with me


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 28, 2012)

Guys, who do we have as definites for Wednesday 11th?


----------



## RichardC (Mar 28, 2012)

I will have to find out and see if I can get the leave.


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 28, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Guys, who do we have as definites for Wednesday 11th?
		
Click to expand...

Me!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 28, 2012)

AuburnWarrior
Jimbooo

Two more for a fourball
six more for an eightball..... :whoo:


----------



## RichardC (Mar 28, 2012)

Where we playing???


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 28, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Where we playing???
		
Click to expand...

No idea!  Once we've got a definite number then we (I) can start phoning around for prices, availability, etc.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2012)

I should be ok but would be keen to know the venue


----------



## swanny32 (Mar 29, 2012)

As much as I'd love to I should really take myself out of the running for a place, it's a short week that week being Easter so can't really justify having another day off......keep me as a reserve though, just in case I don't get any bookings.....if one more is needed and no work comes in then I'll be there, until I confirm otherwise though, don't include me.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 29, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I should be ok but would be keen to know the venue
		
Click to expand...

Lydd? :angry:

I'm easy with regards the venue.  As per the OP I reckon we should keep it to somewhere in Kent.

Seeing as currently it's me, Jimboo and you, Chris, I'm happy to meet half way between 'the heath' and Ashford.  I'm even happy to travel to Ashford..   

Unless we have anyone from further afield who fancies a knock?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Lydd? :angry:

I'm easy with regards the venue. As per the OP I reckon we should keep it to somewhere in Kent.

Seeing as currently it's me, Jimboo and you, Chris, I'm happy to meet half way between 'the heath' and Ashford. I'm even happy to travel to Ashford.. 

Unless we have anyone from further afield who fancies a knock?
		
Click to expand...


Lydd???? not even if you pick me up in a gold limo!!!

Trouble for me is that I generally play Ashford on a Wednesday with friends, who I was planning to leave behind to play a forum game - Bearsted is good!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Mar 29, 2012)

providing i havent run out of diesel by then, and you chaps dont mind playing with a high hc'er, count me in!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 29, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Lydd???? not even if you pick me up in a gold limo!!!

Trouble for me is that I generally play Ashford on a Wednesday with friends, who I was planning to leave behind to play a forum game - Bearsted is good!
		
Click to expand...

If I can make it, im happy to host at Bearsted.

I should be able to confirm tomorrow.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 29, 2012)

RichardC said:



			If I can make it, im happy to host at Bearsted.

I should be able to confirm tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Bosh!  Good lad Rich.  I can check out your new sticks then..


----------



## RichardC (Mar 29, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Bosh!  Good lad Rich.  I can check out your new sticks then.. 

Click to expand...

You can indeed. 

I need to double check how many I can sign in as members guests. I think it's 3 but need to confirm.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2012)

RichardC said:



			You can indeed. 

I need to double check how many I can sign in as members guests. I think it's 3 but need to confirm.
		
Click to expand...


With the local clubs reciprical agreement Jimboo and I can play for Â£15 and we dont have to be signed in by a member.


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 30, 2012)

chrisd said:



			With the local clubs reciprical agreement Jimboo and I can play for Â£15 and we dont have to be signed in by a member.
		
Click to expand...

Be good to take advantage of that at last!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 30, 2012)

Just waiting for the final confirmation about leave, but it looks ok.

I have checked and I can sign in 3 guests.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 2, 2012)

I can make the 11th April but would prefer an early afternoon start so that I can work in the morning


----------



## RichardC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats ok with me


----------



## Jimbooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, fine with me too.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry lads, I was after an early morning start (by order of The Wife).

I'll have to drop out I'm afraid.

AW


----------



## Jimbooo (Apr 3, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Sorry lads, I was after an early morning start (by order of The Wife).

I'll have to drop out I'm afraid.

AW
		
Click to expand...

Boo... no you don't - not yet anyway!  I can do early morning no problemo.

Chris - can you make A.M.?


----------



## RichardC (Apr 3, 2012)

Jimbooo said:



			Boo... no you don't - not yet anyway!  I can do early morning no problemo.

Chris - can you make A.M.?
		
Click to expand...

Im easy either way as im off and the wife is at work.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Back in the game!

Get in there!


----------



## RichardC (Apr 3, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Back in the game!

Get in there! 

Click to expand...

Does that mean Chris can do AM or you can do PM


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Does that mean Chris can do AM or you can do PM 

Click to expand...

AM only for me, sorry.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 4, 2012)

It would be more difficult for me to do the morning


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 4, 2012)

Right, I definitely can't make this now, work has unfortunately got in the way.

I do however have a quick question for you Kent lads. Looking to arrange a golf day on the BBS (CPFC Forum), last year we played Chelsfield Lakes, which was pleasant but a little too easy. They did us a great deal though so couldn't really say no.

This year we are looking at either Woldingham or Austin Lodge. Are they any good? Can you suggest any other courses that would be half decent and offer good prices for the usual, Coffee and bacon rolls, 18 holes and Ham egg and chips afterwards?


----------



## Pants (Apr 4, 2012)

Thought about Darenth Valley at Shoreham, Kent??

http://www.dvgc.co.uk/the_golf_course/societies_and_corporate_days/65/society_packages 

Good society course.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 4, 2012)

It's quite similar to chelsfield though.

South Essex is worth a trip across the water


----------



## RichardC (Apr 5, 2012)

What's happening chaps. Are we go or are we a no??


----------



## chrisd (Apr 5, 2012)

RichardC said:



			What's happening chaps. Are we go or are we a no??
		
Click to expand...


I am ok for Wednesday afternoon if thats what is sorted but I doubt that I could do the morning. Best that you decide whats best for the majority and I will accept whatever is the outcome.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 5, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I am ok for Wednesday afternoon if thats what is sorted but I doubt that I could do the morning. Best that you decide whats best for the majority and I will accept whatever is the outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Im available all day, so if whoever is looking to play states their preferred time then we can get a majority.

Obviously Chris is PM.


----------



## Jimbooo (Apr 5, 2012)

PM is preferable for me but I can do the morning no probs if that's the majority vote


----------



## RichardC (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok it looks like it's PM.

Chris, are you going to book through the pro shop using the reciprocal arrangement?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Ok it looks like it's PM.

Chris, are you going to book through the pro shop using the reciprocal arrangement?
		
Click to expand...

I can do - is it just you and me?


----------



## RichardC (Apr 9, 2012)

Is Jimbooo not playing? If not then I think thats it.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Is Jimbooo not playing? If not then I think thats it.
		
Click to expand...

I will text and check, what time would you plan for?


----------



## RichardC (Apr 9, 2012)

Im available whatever time is best for yourself and Jimbooo.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Im available whatever time is best for yourself and Jimbooo.
		
Click to expand...



Ok Richard I will text him and suggest about 1.30 ish and will let you know as soon as


----------



## RichardC (Apr 9, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Ok Richard I will text him and suggest about 1.30 ish and will let you know as soon as
		
Click to expand...

OK. 

Can you book the weather too


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Richard - just got ok from Jimboo, so if all is ok I will ring pro shop and book for 1.30 ish. The weather? mmmmmmmm it never rains in Maidstone - does it?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Richard, all arranged. James (Jimboo) is ok and I spoke to the pro shop (Jack?) and 1.30 ish is fine. We can present ourselves with you and pay the Â£15 reduced green fee. If thats all ok I look forward to seeing you and aim to get there soon after 1 o'clock'ish as I can.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 9, 2012)

I will see you up there :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

RichardC said:



			I will see you up there :thup:
		
Click to expand...


We look forward to it Richard


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry lads, I can't make an afternoon tee time.

Have fun.

AW


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Sorry lads, I can't make an afternoon tee time.

Have fun.

AW
		
Click to expand...



Shame mate, I woulod have loved to play with you


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 9, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Shame mate, I woulod have loved to play with you
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm gutted pal.  It would have been good to catch up and chew the Palace fat......... 

I think I might organise another meet at my gaff - maybe towards the end of summer so maybe we'll meet up then.

AW

I'm still on the look out for a game in the morning if anyone would like to host me.  Anywhere in Kent, North/East Surrey, Sussex or South Essex.........


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2012)

Final confirmation Richard. James and I are travelling seperately and should arrive soon after 1pm. As it's a walk from the visitors car park I shall wander up trolley and all

Keep fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2012)

the great Kent meet took place at Bearsted GC today and consisted of the grand total of the three of us - RichardC, Jimboo and me

I would like to thank Richard for being almost the perfect host, almost, because he didn't sort the weather which consisted of violent thunderstorms, rain and sunshine!

We had a most enjoyable afternoon and anyone who knows Richard and Jimboo will know that they are really good guys and, despite the weather, a great afternoon on a good course was guaranteed. Richard is going to hate me for saying this but he was a total bandit with top tee shots hole after hole. For sure his handicap will tumble as the season gets underway. Jimboo is in the doghouse for referring to me as "like playing with his dad" it might be true but if he says it again it's bed with no supper for him!

I can also say that Bearsted is a lovely course and, for the time of year, is in great shape and has a delightful feel about the place

Cheers boys !


----------



## RichardC (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad you both enjoyed the course, shame the weather was pants.

Great to see Chris again and great to meet Jimbooo. Hope to have a few more games locally (maybe with a few others)

Im hoping the handicap will tumble now that I "seem" to have found a driver swing.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good day, Ive played with Chris so know he is a good guy to have around with if you can ignore the clicking hip .....

I love the fact that it took 10 pages and 93 posts for 3 of you to get a game in :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Sounds like a good day, Ive played with Chris so know he is a good guy to have around with if you can ignore the clicking hip .....

I love the fact that it took 10 pages and 93 posts for 3 of you to get a game in :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


That'll be clicking HIPS - plural Scott!  I am going to sue Richard if the rain today rusts them!


----------



## Jimbooo (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers Chris/Richard for a great afternoon.  Who cares about nearly getting electrocuted! 

Chris - you were slightly less Dad-ish than our previous encounter if that makes you feel any better! 

And Richard, well played mate, some great drives.

Def meet up again soon at Sene or Ashford.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi lads, gutted I missed this thread! 

I'm always on the lookout for a game in Kent. Due to shifts have to play a lot of my golf on my own so would be nice to go around with a few new faces. Let me know if any of you want a game soon.

I usually play at Boughton nr faversham (it's a pentland course, same as Austin Lodge and Etchinghill) but would happily play elsewhere if I can get a train there!

Day off tomorrow so might try to get out but appreciate its way too late to arrange anything.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 13, 2012)

Jimbooo said:



			Chris - you were slightly less Dad-ish than our previous encounter if that makes you feel any better! 

Click to expand...


Thanks James, that makes me feel a whole lot better!!!


----------

